# Whats your favourite penknife or multi tool .



## TRITON (23 Dec 2021)

Every day knife, something that only goes out occasionally or look to tool for the trickiest of jobs. What you using out there ?.
I've had a number over the years, a few swiss army knives, lockbacks, and even a crocodile handled original flick knife(the stiletto style)
I stupidly swopped that for something yonks ago and even those are really illegal here in the UK, I would have preferred to still have it, it was an iconic classic. Probably either 1960's American or Italian.

Currently it's just a victorinox signature i keep in my wallet. Small knife, nail file and scissors, with the toothpick and tweezers. Nothing fancy, but it does the little jobs like clearing up a hangnail or getting a splinter out.
I bought a leatherman sidekick but its sat in it's pouch for decade now pretty much unused.


----------



## TomB (23 Dec 2021)

I don’t have much use for a pocket knife these days but generally have an Opinel kicking about. 

I too have a leatherman but like you rarely find a use for it. It’s a nice design though as it folds up into a pair of mole grips so is handy for pulling cotter pins, crimping things together and whatnot but in all honesty it just sits in the glovebox waiting for a job.

I used to use a Gerber Gator (non-serrated version) and really liked it as it was bomb proof, didn’t tend to get clogged up with muck inside and was easy to sharpen, no idea what steel it was mind. It’s too big to justify carrying about these days though so it sits in a drawer at home. 

As an aside, the Opinel kitchen knives are really nice and fantastic value.


----------



## Doug B (23 Dec 2021)

Had one of these Bessey knives in my pocket for the last few years, really like it Bessey DBKWH Folding Utility Knife with 28mm Blade & Wooden Handle


----------



## Linus (23 Dec 2021)

Doug B said:


> Had one of these Bessey knives in my pocket for the last few years, really like it Bessey DBKWH Folding Utility Knife with 28mm Blade & Wooden Handle


Not a Milwall supporter are you?


----------



## Stigmorgan (23 Dec 2021)

Used to have a Gerber (can't recall which one) loved it, lifetime warranty on the blade too. These days I don't have much use for a multitool as I'm quite heavy handed and break things, also not allowed to carry one around at school incase the children take it from the pouch on my belt, I do have and quite like the Coast LED155





It's a pretty nice in the hand tool, a good bit of weight to it and the LED are very bright, when I bought in they were giving away a little torch not much bigger than an AA battery that is surprisingly bright for its size.


----------



## bobblezard (23 Dec 2021)

Opinel No. 8 always in the gardening trug, easy to sharpen holds a good edge and, after nearly 30 years, feels very natural in use. I have a leatherman multi-tool which I do use for some of the functions but not as a knife as the handle is too bulky and uncomfortable for accurate or prolonged use.


----------



## MARK.B. (23 Dec 2021)

This one is my carry everywhere knife it is donkey's years old and it used to belong to my Dad who also used it almost daily from new. The blade is worn down by around around a third but still has a razor sharp edge, opens and closes like new, maybe because it was my Dad's is why I don't feel dressed properly unless it is in my pocket 

I do have a couple of the multi tool types that were stupidly expensive with leather case etc etc, as they were gifts I do not have the heart to sell them so they sit sad and unused in a drawer , also as one was from my wife, I don't have the ball's sell it or perhaps that should read I wouldn't have them if I did


----------



## Ollie78 (23 Dec 2021)

The leatherman Squirt with the pliers (they also do one with tiny scissors instead of pliers). 
Goes on a keyring, has only useful stuff and is actually my favourite pliers for anything delicate or precise, sharp knife too.

Ollie


----------



## grumpycorn (23 Dec 2021)

I’ve a buck 373 which is a lovely little knife and easy to keep sharp. Like many others I have a leather man multi tool somewhere that hasn’t seen the light of day for quite a while!


----------



## Dynamite (23 Dec 2021)

I have two:

The one I take to work: Victorinox Explorer Plus (black scale version).
The one I use for leisure: Victorinox Ranger.

Rob


----------



## Cabinetman (24 Dec 2021)

Many years ago I had a company supplying all sorts of bits and bobs and food for the fishing boats, we used to sell these along with non-folding types as gutting knives for the fisherman, still got one of these in my toolbox – really good steel (Lowen Messer) just looked this up and can’t believe their £50 now!


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (24 Dec 2021)

Ollie78 said:


> The leatherman Squirt with the pliers (they also do one with tiny scissors instead of pliers).
> Goes on a keyring, has only useful stuff and is actually my favourite pliers for anything delicate or precise, sharp knife too.



I was going to nominate the Squirt ES4 - has pliers with very good wire strippers built in, and a tiny but surprisingly useful pair of scissors as well as the knife and other bits. I used mine a lot when I still did on site work.

All the Squirts were good but this was (and is) my favourite.


----------



## nickds1 (24 Dec 2021)

I have a Leatherman Wave+ and love it.

Always carried a multitool since whenever... The last few years I was living in the Gulf and spending a lot of time in deserts or up mountains. I had a Leatherman that I'd bought out there and was wonderful, but after a while the springs broke and it wasn't the same... One of my sons (also an engineer) mentioned that Leatherman have a 25 year guarantee, so I sent it back to them in the UK.

As the model I had wasn't made any more, they sent me a brand new Wave+ which is considerably more expensive.

10/10 for customer service.









Multi-Tools | Leatherman UK







www.leatherman.co.uk





It's beautifully made, strong as you could wish and every part is easily replaceable should it break. Very nice tool that feels good in the hand too.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Dec 2021)

I have/had a Leatherman and found it not particularly good. Rather like combination machines, they are not particulary good at any one thing. I haven't a clue where it is now.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Dec 2021)

I have (old) Victorinox kitchen knives that are fine, but I've yet to find one of their pocket knives that took a good edge.
Opinel? I believe they're called Opinel because you haven't an opinel of keeping them sharp.


----------



## paulrbarnard (24 Dec 2021)

I have a PITS Folder MK 3. I bought it from the designer/maker, Mike Read, on British Blades back in 2013. It is part of a limited production of 70. It is a very clever design which has no lock so it is legal carry but the act of holding the handle tightens the blade so it doesn't twist back in to your fingers. It is made of some very nice materials. RWL 34 60Rc blade, Grade 5 titanium scales, 316 stainless and 416 hardened stainless for the hardware and phosphor bronze washers. It is my favourite knife by a long way. It holds an incredible edge.







I also have a very nice Shing folder in a custom leather sheath. I find the folding action a little heavy so it tends not to get used very much but it is very pretty.










The one I have had the longest is a Puma Prospector 667 which i bought on my first trip to the IoM TT in 1977. It was in my pocket every day from then until I got the PITS in 2013. I replaced it as it was showing signs of significant wear and after so long I wanted to keep it for "special occasions" 




I have several others including some made myself. I always have a pen knife in my pocket except when i am travelling internationaly.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (24 Dec 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I have/had a Leatherman and found it not particularly good. Rather like combination machines, they are not particulary good at any one thing. I haven't a clue where it is now.



I have a couple of Leatherman tools and two Gerbers, and I mostly agree. The teeny ones are the most useful; after that you get to the point where their bulk/utility ratio isn't great.

On a relatedish not, I had a former work colleague who believed there were only two useful sizes of portable toolkit; a Shure SM58 microphone pouch containing a decent multitool and about five other things, or a long wheelbase, high roof Transit, fully kitted out with Bott cabinets and containing pretty much the entire Teng/Beta/Strapon catalogue. Ideally with a similarly sized trailer equipped the same way. Something of an exaggeration, but I did see his point.


----------



## Sideways (24 Dec 2021)

If I'm dressed, I have a Spyderco UKPK in my pocket.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Dec 2021)

Sporky McGuffin said:


> ... fully kitted out with Bott cabinets and containing pretty much the entire Teng/Beta/Strapon catalogue ...


I suggest you don't google "Strapon".


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (24 Dec 2021)

Ooops. Maybe he was trying to tell me something.


----------



## JefL (24 Dec 2021)

I have quite a large collection of knives, including Leatherman and Gerber multi-tools but my everyday carry, it lives in my pocket all day, every day, is a Boker Plus Techtool 2

Keeps a good edge and legal carry in the UK as it has a non-locking blade. 
I know you CAN carry a locking blade but if stopped the onus is on you to show you have a legitimate reason to carry it. With a non-locking blade you have the right to have one and _they_ have to prove that it is an offensive weapon, which includes the context in which you carry it. So I don't take it down the pub but it goes pretty much everywhere else with me. I'd much prefer a safer, locking blade, but it just isn't worth the hassel arguing over the idiotic knife carry laws in this country.







Jef


----------



## D_W (24 Dec 2021)

Tidioute wall street knife (They're not available at this point). A wharncliffe lockback folder with a 1095 blade as hard as a chisel. That was my favorite before finishing edges with a buffer, now just about any small lockback in any blade pattern is good. As long as it isn't some overly fat spined knife.


----------



## Inspector (24 Dec 2021)

paulrbarnard said:


> The one I have had the longest is a Puma Prospector 667 which i bought on my first trip to the IoM TT in 1977. It was in my pocket every day from then until I got the PITS in 2013. I replaced it as it was showing signs of significant wear and after so long I wanted to keep it for "special occasions"
> View attachment 124948



When I was 17 (1971) I bought a Puma 970 Game Warden lock blade. Carried it on me everywhere until about 20 years ago when I got a Gerber that unlocked from closed or open by pushing a button, not free enough to flip it open. Then I ended up with the original Leatherman that I carried for quite a long time. At the moment I don't carry any but still have all three and a few others. The Puma is still my favourite.

Pete


----------



## MichaelChou (24 Dec 2021)

I have a leather man squirt PS4. I wouldn’t change it. I think it’s great. Tiny, really well made and has everything I need.








SECOND - Squirt PS4 - Black


View our Leatherman SECONDS range at Multi Tool Store. 25 year warranty. Personalised engraving available in range of fonts.




www.multi-tool-store.co.uk


----------



## TRITON (24 Dec 2021)

I've another knife thats a bit of a favourite. Made by James Rodgers & Sons,Sheffield.
It's near identical to this version but with a dark rosewood handle, and the top of the handle curves slightly
I swapped it for some old tools in a better quality 2nd hand shop. Soon as I saw it i knew it was a
bit of quality.
I think the company stems from about 1730.

.


----------



## paulrbarnard (24 Dec 2021)

Inspector said:


> When I was 17 (1971) I bought a Puma 970 Game Warden lock blade. Carried it on me everywhere until about 20 years ago when I got a Gerber that unlocked from closed or open by pushing a button, not free enough to flip it open. Then I ended up with the original Leatherman that I carried for quite a long time. At the moment I don't carry any but still have all three and a few others. The Puma is still my favourite.
> 
> Pete


Pumas seem to take and hold an edge very well. Mine has nickel silver bolsters and rosewood scales.


----------



## Inspector (24 Dec 2021)

Brass and Rosewood on mine, Stainless blade. Maybe later I'll go on a hunt and see if I can find it. Maybe.

Pete


----------



## thetyreman (24 Dec 2021)

I still have a swiss army knife that was given to me as a kid, don't use it though.


----------



## hairy (24 Dec 2021)

I have to wear braces when it's on my belt, but my favourite new tool this year. Free delivery too.




Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Alpha-Dave (24 Dec 2021)

hairy said:


> I have to wear braces when it's on my belt, but my favourite new tool this year. Free delivery too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought one of those about 10 years ago. It doesn’t get much use, but for jobs that needed it, it pays for itself on the first go.

I’m not sure it’s worth EDC’ing though; your braces must be strong.


----------



## redhunter350 (24 Dec 2021)

I have carried a pocket knife pretty much every day since junior school, no one batted an eyelid it was normal to carry a knife for sharpening pencils, whittling etc etc My now knife is a Wenger mini champ with large & small screwdrivers, file, tweezers etc etc. I also have and use regularly a Leatherman Wave when working around home or just out in the countryside. Feel undressed without a pocket knife, a bit like a watch !


----------



## Terry - Somerset (24 Dec 2021)

I have bought a number of multitools over the years. Foolishly bought too cheap and then found the quality was not up to much. But the number of times I need a multi-tool is very limited:

if going out where I know or expect I may have a job to do (eg: daughter) I simply put a toolbox with all basic kit (screwdrivers, hammer, square, adjustable wrenches etc) in the car anyway
rarely do I need any other tools. Car - get in, turn key, go, seems to work consistently anyway. In emergency, a basic multi-tool, despite its failings, can usually be made to work.
I look at beautifully engineered pieces of kit, emotionally salivate, but know there is absolutely no point in getting out wallet. I have no plans to test my resolve and ingenuity several hundred miles from the nearest Screwfix (or similar) in the wilds of Africa or Alaska. Perhaps friend or family will leave one under the tree tomorrow!


----------



## baldkev (24 Dec 2021)

Doug B said:


> Had one of these Bessey knives in my pocket for the last few years, really like it Bessey DBKWH Folding Utility Knife with 28mm Blade & Wooden Handle



Ive got a few of the stanley version, the cheapest ones are about 8 quid in screwfix! Very good for pocket use 



Phil Pascoe said:


> I suggest you don't google "Strapon".



 fast typing + predictive text!

I have an opinel i was given, and a cheap folding knife with lots of holes in it, but a stanley knife is for me, far more practical.... you can just swap the bkade round/ put in a new one and its back to sharp....


----------



## pe2dave (25 Dec 2021)

MARK.B. said:


> This one is my carry everywhere knife it is donkey's years old and it used to belong to my Dad who also used it almost daily from new. The blade is worn down by around around a third but still has a razor sharp edge, opens and closes like new, maybe because it was my Dad's is why I don't feel dressed properly unless it is in my pocket



Looks very similar to a knife I used to use daily (<=18 hrs a day) gutting fish, net mending. 
Could be razor sharp when looked after, yet cheap as chips. Very useful. 
No idea what make. Bought Hull / Gy docks.


----------



## MARK.B. (25 Dec 2021)

Dave P It is a Ventura By H.M. Slater and this too was purchased in Hull


----------



## hairy (25 Dec 2021)

Alpha-Dave said:


> I bought one of those about 10 years ago. It doesn’t get much use, but for jobs that needed it, it pays for itself on the first go.
> 
> I’m not sure it’s worth EDC’ing though; your braces must be strong.


It's only edc on days I whittle with it.


----------



## stuart little (26 Dec 2021)

I've got a Bowie knife with a 10" blade! (NOT used! but on display) Could be used as an axe & probably do as much damage with the flat of the blade as the edge!
Going back 6 or 7 decades when I was a boy scout, we all had a sheath knife on our belts. Never ever saw anyone 'misuse' one.


----------



## artie (26 Dec 2021)

Spyderco UKPK for the last 3 yrs. It's light as a feather, holds a good edge, but might not be too robust, I had to send it back for replacement earlier this year.


----------



## pe2dave (26 Dec 2021)

artie said:


> Spyderco UKPK for the last 3 yrs. It's light as a feather, holds a good edge, but might not be too robust, I had to send it back for replacement earlier this year.


Ditto, but I'm not impressed with the edge? 
Carbon steel is my choice.


----------



## artie (26 Dec 2021)

pe2dave said:


> Ditto, but I'm not impressed with the edge?
> Carbon steel is my choice.


Maybe yours works harder than mine.


----------



## pe2dave (26 Dec 2021)

artie said:


> Maybe yours works harder than mine.


Surprised how often it comes in handy! From Christmas present wrapping to levering off tops!
For me, that's what makes it an every day carry.


----------



## artie (26 Dec 2021)

pe2dave said:


> to levering off tops!


That's what finished off my previous edc, which I'd had since 1999. so I don't do it anymore, I''ll just walk a few steps to pick up a screwdriver.


----------



## pe2dave (26 Dec 2021)

artie said:


> That's what finished off my previous edc, which I'd had since 1999. so I don't do it anymore, I''ll just walk a few steps to pick up a screwdriver.


Upside of the Spyderco? A 'neverbend' blade?


----------



## artie (26 Dec 2021)

pe2dave said:


> Upside of the Spyderco? A 'neverbend' blade?


Nice to know but I don't think I'll chance it. I think a new one is £80+ nowadays.


----------



## Inspector (26 Dec 2021)

artie said:


> That's what finished off my previous edc, which I'd had since 1999. so I don't do it anymore, I''ll just walk a few steps to pick up a screwdriver.



Isn't that what the seatbelt buckle is for? 

Pete


----------



## bobblezard (26 Dec 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I have (old) Victorinox kitchen knives that are fine, but I've yet to find one of their pocket knives that took a good edge.
> Opinel? I believe they're called Opinel because you haven't an opinel of keeping them sharp.



I can't speak for the modern knives but both my Opinels are more than 30 odd years old and take a fine edge, if not mistreated they hold it reasonably well, mine have been stuck in the ground and reground a few times but still in good order. 
There are without doubt better and more technical knives out there, and more expensive, but I am a creature of habit and Opinels will always have a place in my life. My father in law has his to hand at the dining table at all times.
I don't carry a knife habitually anymore but keep one (a legal carry) in the car boot along with a bunch of other everyday necessities.
Like one of the earlier posters my early life involved a 6-7" sheath knife with a horn handle that had belonged to my dad, but that was decommissioned long ago.
My favourite knife ever was a Sears & Roebuck fishing knife, folding, twin bladed and a functional thing of beauty, but that is long gone, I suspect someone else liked it just as much, but maybe I just left it behind at a campsite....


----------



## bobblezard (26 Dec 2021)

.


----------



## TRITON (26 Dec 2021)

When my nephews turned 16 I got them each a Victorinox mini champ. From what I can gather they're still loved. The lads are in their 20's now.


----------



## Jonm (26 Dec 2021)

stuart little said:


> when I was a boy scout, we all had a sheath knife on our belts. Never ever saw anyone 'misuse' one.


You didn’t throw it then?


----------



## GregW (26 Dec 2021)

I use that one.


----------



## TRITON (26 Dec 2021)

Jonm said:


> You didn’t throw it then?


_Everybody_ threw it ,sometimes at each other


----------



## bobblezard (26 Dec 2021)

Jonm said:


> You didn’t throw it then?


We threw them at, or just inside, each others feet... It was a game, I forget the name... (thank goodness for boots)


----------



## Jonm (26 Dec 2021)

bobblezard said:


> We threw them at, or just inside, each others feet... It was a game, I forget the name... (thank goodness for boots)


I remember the game, tended to keep away from it. Something like this?





apparently it is called “split the kipper”. Heavy sharp knife, spinning, what could possibly go wrong.


----------



## bobblezard (26 Dec 2021)

Jonm said:


> I remember the game, tended to keep away from it. Something like this?
> View attachment 125142
> 
> apparently it is called “split the kipper”. Heavy sharp knife, spinning, what could possibly go wrong.


That's the one, though I'm not sure the name's the same (it'll come back to me...)


----------



## artie (27 Dec 2021)

bobblezard said:


> We threw them at, or just inside, each others feet... It was a game, I forget the name... (thank goodness for boots)


We just called it "splits"

Played it often with our sheath knives.

Nobody got hurt.


----------



## Jonm (27 Dec 2021)

artie said:


> We just called it "splits"


Now you say it, that is the name I remember. “Split the kipper” did not ring any bells with me.


----------



## bobblezard (27 Dec 2021)

Jonm said:


> We just called it "splits"
> 
> Played it often with our sheath knives.
> 
> Nobody got hurt.



Yes, that's it...


----------



## stuart little (27 Dec 2021)

Jonm said:


> You didn’t throw it then?


Yes, I did, but that's not misuse - or is it?¬!


----------



## stuart little (27 Dec 2021)

I remember using my old scouts sheath knife to cut some cable to extend my 'record player's lead, I ended up with a 3mm notch in the blade accompanied with a flash & bang - maybe I should of unplugged it!! DUH


----------



## paulrbarnard (27 Dec 2021)

bobblezard said:


> We threw them at, or just inside, each others feet... It was a game, I forget the name... (thank goodness for boots)


Splits

We used to throw the knife between the opponents legs and they had to move their foot to touch the knife. It was then their go. You lost in two ways. Either not throwing the knife between the other persons legs or by moving when you were the target. The winning strategy was generally to throw the knife as close as possible to the other persons foot.


----------



## johnny (27 Dec 2021)

thats interesting.....maybe there was several versions of the game.

For us you threw the knife to stick in the ground further away from one of the opponents feet...... then they had to reach the knife with one of their feet keeping the other foot on the ground. You' lost ' when you couldn't reach the knife with one of your feet
Thats why it was called the splits


----------



## artie (27 Dec 2021)

johnny said:


> thats interesting.....maybe there was several versions of the game.
> 
> For us you threw the knife to stick in the ground further away from one of the opponents feet...... then they had to reach the knife with one of their feet keeping the other foot on the ground. You' lost ' when you couldn't reach the knife with one of your feet
> Thats why it was called the splits


That's the way we played it with the addition that when it was your turn you could stick the knife centrally between your own feet and return to standing feet together.


----------



## Jonm (27 Dec 2021)

Jonm said:


> Now you say it, that is the name I remember. “Split the kipper” did not ring any bells with me.


I am a scout leader. We do not allow them to have their own knife, if they need one we provide it. We do allow them to light fires, cook on open fires, play conkers etc. Most of them struggle to light a match and a potato peeler is a complete mystery. We have had to ban aerosols though.


----------



## pidgeonpost (27 Dec 2021)

artie said:


> That's the way we played it with the addition that when it was your turn you could stick the knife centrally between your own feet and return to standing feet together.


Me too. We were even known to use a small hand axe.


----------



## pidgeonpost (27 Dec 2021)

Lord knows how many knives I've owned over the years, but in retirement the only one I carry and use every day is the Opinel #8 below.
The little Swiss army one was a gift from our daughter when Airport Security relieved my of my original was detected in rucksack hand luggage. I'd forgotten it was there, honest officer.
The IXL by George Wostenholme was my regular knife for many years until the Opinel came along 10-15 years ago, but it was a devil for folding up at the wrong time. The Opinel is much safer in my hands, and holds a good edge.
The Gerber was bought on a whim from a workmate selling it on. I very, very rarely use it. It's heavy, not very comfortable in the hand, and like many combination tools, none of the tools seem to work as well as a dedicated one.
Like a few others on here I've carried a knife in my pocket since I was a small boy. Old habits die hard.


----------



## JohnPW (27 Dec 2021)

I also have an Opinel no 8 and that little Swiss Army Knife (Victorinox Classic SD I think).

I only got the Opinel (stainless blade) a few months ago and I only use it for lunch at work. It's brilliantly simple.

The Victorinox Classic SD is on my keyring and I've had it for 20 years.


----------



## JefL (27 Dec 2021)

This is my other favourite knife. A cheap, less than £5 at a game fair a few years ago. No makers name but the carbon steel blade takes, and holds, an edge you can shave with. It gets less pocket time than the Boker as that has the advantage of a screwdriver and corkscrew, but this one has the better blade. Also, the sheeps foot shape I find most practical for everyday use.
I do like the Opinel classic, another carbon steel bladed knife, but sadly no good for edc as the blade locks. It also locks closed which is a useful feature of a pocket knife. The knife laws in this country are totally idiotic. The biggest danger of that sheeps foot knife is to me, when the blades folds onto my fingers during use. Yes, it has happened.....
.....more than once.....
...and yes, my fault, I know.
A locking blade is far safer, but the law won't let me carry one, stupid.


----------



## Jonm (27 Dec 2021)

I have a very small Swiss Army knife, similar to the one posted by pigeonpost above, it is on my keyring, attached with a small undoable clip. The scissors are very useful if I get a split or snag on a fingernail. I would not generally carry anything bigger. I sometimes find I have a stanley type knife in my pocket if I have been using it for doing a job, but remove it when found.

My favourite “stanley“ type knife is a Stanley Quickslide. Locks well in the open and closed positions and can put thumb on the top for extra pressure. No good apparently for plasterboard as the dust gets in the mechanism.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (27 Dec 2021)

JefL said:


> The knife laws in this country are totally idiotic.



As I recall, the intention of the law was not to make locking blades illegal - they were trying to cover flick knives and switch blades, but worded it wrong. The judges, who are required to interpret the law, found that as worded it made almost any locking blade illegal to carry.


----------



## JohnPW (27 Dec 2021)

I think Opinel do non locking versions of their knives. But the locking ring should be fairly easy to remove.


----------



## Beanwood (27 Dec 2021)

JohnPW said:


> I think Opinel do non locking versions of their knives. But the locking ring should be fairly easy to remove.



Opinel owner here too. Really simple, robust, lightweight knife that takes a good edge really easily. 

The other use of the locking ring is to keep the (Very sharp) blade locked in a closed position when loose in one's pocket.


----------



## JohnPW (27 Dec 2021)

Yes, I usually lock the lock the blade when it's closed even though I don't carry it around.

It doesn't have a spring to hold the blade open or closed, unlike most other folding knives.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (27 Dec 2021)

JohnPW said:


> I think Opinel do non locking versions of their knives. But the locking ring should be fairly easy to remove.


I always lock my Opinel, ever since I tried to cut some irrigation pipe in a hurry and sliced my hand open in a big way when the knife folded up. My recommendation would be do NOT remove the locking ring. Ever.

Unless, of course, you like a visit to A & E where the nice nurses can tell you " Ooh - you're very brave. Isn't he brave? You're _so_ brave".

I use it most days, for opening feed bags, cutting pipes and cables, killed a turkey last week etc.


----------



## paulrbarnard (27 Dec 2021)

Trainee neophyte said:


> I always lock my Opinel, ever since I tried to cut some irrigation pipe in a hurry and sliced my hand open in a big way when the knife folded up. My recommendation would be do NOT remove the locking ring. Ever.
> 
> Unless, of course, you like a visit to A & E where the nice nurses can tell you " Ooh - you're very brave. Isn't he brave? You're _so_ brave".
> 
> I use it most days, for opening feed bags, cutting pipes and cables, killed a turkey last week etc.


Like this?


----------



## Sideways (27 Dec 2021)

Sporky McGuffin said:


> As I recall, the intention of the law was not to make locking blades illegal - they were trying to cover flick knives and switch blades, but worded it wrong. The judges, who are required to interpret the law, found that as worded it made almost any locking blade illegal to carry.


In one specific court case, one judge concluded that a locking folding knife was essentially the same as a fixed blade. In doing so, he set a precedent that no one has yet challenged and was not necessarily intended by the original legislators. This has caused (genuinely) unknown number of injuries to people who have since had a swiss army or other folder cut them when they would previously have been using a safer locking folder for the job.

Who HASN'T had a swiss army knife close on their fingers when you were doing some awkward job like boring a hole using the blade tip ?

A judge deciding a specific case is considering that and similar cases only. They are in a worse position than professional legislators who are at least tasked with considering the wide range of scenarios where the law will apply. Judges interpretations and the precedents they set help fix weaknesses in legislation, but they also cause problems because barristers, other judges and the rest of us are reluctant to challenge a bad precedent once made.


----------



## pidgeonpost (28 Dec 2021)

I hadn't realised that Opinel offered stainless blades until we recently decided to buy one for my daughter-in-law, a gardener by profession. Still bought the carbon steel version though.
Having seen the list of weapons listed here I might feel a bit underdressed with only a small pocket knife. Seems my Gerber may also be illegal as although the blade is less than 3" long it's a locking one. Can't remember the last time I carried that though.


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (28 Dec 2021)

I have two knives in my work satchel. One is a small Swiss Army Knife I gave my father many years ago, and came back to me after he passed away. The other was a gift from Rob Lee (Lee Valley), a handmade Laguiole, which is used for cutting fruit. Similar to this one ...






The other knife I carry in the workshop is for marking and whittling - a Japanese folding knife in Snake Wood and Damascus steel ...







Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Fatboy (28 Dec 2021)

I've had an Opinel #8 in my toolbag for as long as I can remember and a victorinox multi which is only ever taken/used on holidays. A gerber multi tool that I did once use to cut a piece of string but other than that I don't recall using it since


----------



## Jonm (28 Dec 2021)

pidgeonpost said:


> Having seen the list of weapons listed here ........ Seems my Gerber may also be illegal as although the blade is less than 3" long it's a locking one.


Looking at that government advice it seems that virtually any “stanley” type knife is illegal to carry without good reason. I find that I occasionally have a “stanley” knife in my coat pocket, left there from doing a job. I usually take it out when I find it. All too easy to forget though and get the wrong side of the law.

We must not forget that there 41000 offences last year involving knives and homicides involving knives (and similar) is an almost daily event So there needs to be laws about carrying knives.

I have repeated the bit about lock knives below.

*Lock knives*
Lock knives are not classed as folding knives and are illegal to carry in public without good reason.

Lock knives:


have blades that can be locked and refolded only by pressing a button
can include multi-tool knives - tools that also contain other devices such as a screwdriver or can opener


----------



## paulrbarnard (28 Dec 2021)

Jonm said:


> Looking at that government advice it seems that virtually any “stanley” type knife is illegal to carry without good reason. I find that I occasionally have a “stanley” knife in my coat pocket, left there from doing a job. I usually take it out when I find it. All too easy to forget though and get the wrong side of the law.
> 
> We must not forget that there 41000 offences last year involving knives and homicides involving knives (and similar) is an almost daily event So there needs to be laws about carrying knives.
> 
> ...


Agree there needs to be laws but the absolute nature of the knife laws are a bit OTT. The majority of knife crime is committed with Kitchen knives. I was on the jury for a murder a few years ago and the murder weapon was a kitchen knife. In the press you often see the big Rambo knives or zombie killer blades, still available on the web, shown when knife crime is discussed but they are not the big problem and easily dealt with by the law as there is no possible excuse for carrying such garbage. 
The problem is we have a lowest common denominator legislation policy in this country which restrict law abiding people based on the actions of a lawless minority. Because some use a Stanley knife as a weapon a carpenter has to show good cause for the one he left in his pocket after a job. I get the argument that the carpenter could have taken the knife deliberately to use as a weapon but that is based on the premise that all carpenters are potentially going to use a knife for crime. Same for chefs, electricians and people out for a walk in the country expecting to stop for a picnic.


----------



## pe2dave (28 Dec 2021)

And as for that bowie knife. Illegal to own!


----------



## J-G (28 Dec 2021)

pidgeonpost said:


> Me too. We were even known to use a small hand axe.


OUCH!!! Don't remind me  - - - When I was pre-teenage my (older) cousin who lived next door, did just this and chopped through my shoe taking a chunk out of my foot!!
That would have been at least 70 years ago & I can still remember being in shock!


----------



## JefL (28 Dec 2021)

pe2dave said:


> And as for that bowie knife. Illegal to own!



Not in the UK. Illegal to carry (fixed blade) but not included in the list of banned knives.
My old boy scout knife is a Bowie pattern, and in the 1960s I used to wear it on my belt every time I was in uniform. Walking from home to scout meetings and back, once a month in Church for church parade, going shopping when on camp, anywhere I had to wear uniform. And yes, it did get used for the splits.
Simpler times in those days


----------



## Gant (28 Dec 2021)

johnny said:


> thats interesting.....maybe there was several versions of the game.
> 
> For us you threw the knife to stick in the ground further away from one of the opponents feet...... then they had to reach the knife with one of their feet keeping the other foot on the ground. You' lost ' when you couldn't reach the knife with one of your feet
> Thats why it was called the splits


That’s the version we played, but where I grew up in the East Riding of Yorkshire we called it ‘knackerstretch’!


----------



## GuitardoctorW7 (29 Dec 2021)

I've used a Leatherman Wave multi-tool for 30+ years as it's always been useful for the day job. They can be a pain in the Rs to use (i.e. screw drivers) but have gotten me out of a hole many times.
One thing that impresses me most with them is the guarantee, It's 25 years. The spring on my scissors broke and I wrote to the UK distributors asking if I could get a new spring. They told me to send the tool back. I explained I didn't have the original receipt (who does after so long?) they were non-plussed. I got a brand new tool return of post. Several of my colleagues have had similar service.


----------



## Jonm (29 Dec 2021)

paulrbarnard said:


> Agree there needs to be laws but the absolute nature of the knife laws are a bit OTT. The majority of knife crime is committed with Kitchen knives. I was on the jury for a murder a few years ago and the murder weapon was a kitchen knife. In the press you often see the big Rambo knives or zombie killer blades, still available on the web, shown when knife crime is discussed but they are not the big problem and easily dealt with by the law as there is no possible excuse for carrying such garbage.
> The problem is we have a lowest common denominator legislation policy in this country which restrict law abiding people based on the actions of a lawless minority. Because some use a Stanley knife as a weapon a carpenter has to show good cause for the one he left in his pocket after a job. I get the argument that the carpenter could have taken the knife deliberately to use as a weapon but that is based on the premise that all carpenters are potentially going to use a knife for crime. Same for chefs, electricians and people out for a walk in the country expecting to stop for a picnic.


There are people in public places, carrying knives with the intent of using them as offensive weapons. I think most people would agree that the Law has to be able to prosecute these people before they actually use the knife as an offensive weapon.
There appears to be three legal categories with regards to carrying a knife which I have simplified as follows
1. knives which are illegal to carry such as flick knives, Rambo knives etc.
2. knives which are legal to carry which comprise a folding penknife with blade less than 3 inches long.
3. knives where the onus is on the carrier to demonstrate that they have a justifiable reason for carrying them. These include kitchen knives, lock knives, stanley type knives etc.

Lots of complaints on here about the illegality of lock knives in that they are safer to use than a folding penknife but it is the folding aspect which makes them unsuitable as an offensive weapon. A judge apparently concluded that there is no discernible difference between a lock knife and a fixed blade knife in terms of offensive capability, and that seems correct to me.

I cannot see how the law could be changed without removing the ability of the police to arrest thugs, gang members etc carrying knives with clear offensive capabilities. Apparently a second offence carries a mandatory prison sentence.

It is another example of us having to modify our way of life because of the criminal fraternity. We do this all the time.


----------



## ALB (31 Dec 2021)

I have a Leatherman Wave which is useful but not carryable every day due to locking blades, thus I only carry it when I am going to do something which specifically requires it. 

I have a few pocket knives which I rotate, mostly Spydercos: a UKPK, a Kiwi 3, a Pingo (love this thing, just wish it was a touch bigger), and a PITS MK1 - spectacular but a bit more likely to provoke an irrational reaction from others. I also have a useful Boker Plus, and a lovely Fox Dragotac friction folder which is unfortunately a bit too stabby to carry regularly.


----------



## paulrbarnard (31 Dec 2021)

ALB said:


> I have a Leatherman Wave which is useful but not carryable every day due to locking blades, thus I only carry it when I am going to do something which specifically requires it.
> 
> I have a few pocket knives which I rotate, mostly Spydercos: a UKPK, a Kiwi 3, a Pingo (love this thing, just wish it was a touch bigger), and a PITS MK1 - spectacular but a bit more likely to provoke an irrational reaction from others. I also have a useful Boker Plus, and a lovely Fox Dragotac friction folder which is unfortunately a bit too stabby to carry regularly.


Wow you got a PITS Mk1. That is a very rare blade. I followed Mike going through the design and refinement process on BBF. I think the first ‘production’ run was the MK3 so you have something built as a one or two off. What blade material did you get? The blade material was one of the changes on the MK3 I think. The PITS has got to be one of the cleverest folders I’ve seen.


----------



## hairy (31 Dec 2021)

Quoting the Govt link posted above it would seem a button is required for their lock knife definition. Not a rotating collar for instance.
I bought a kids scout knife in a German supermarket a couple of years ago with a round end and maybe a 60mm blade, fixed blade made for small hands. I also remember Scandi supermarkets having the typical Mora type things on the bottom shelves open to all. Slightly more relaxed.

*"Lock knives*

Lock knives are not classed as folding knives and are illegal to carry in public without good reason.


Lock knives:



have blades that can be locked and refolded only by pressing a button
can include multi-tool knives - tools that also contain other devices such as a screwdriver or can opener"


----------



## Jonm (31 Dec 2021)

hairy said:


> Quoting the Govt link posted above it would seem a button is required for their lock knife definition. Not a rotating collar for instance.


I think that definition is a simplification of a legally complicated issue with case law. Here is an appeal court decision.





__





Deegan, R v [1998] EWCA Crim 385 (4th February, 1998)






www.bailii.org





Towards the bottom it is agreeing with the lower court decision defining a folding knife
_However, it seems to us that "folding" in its ordinary meaning, means "foldable" at all times without the intervention of some further process, namely the pressing of a button or release of a catch,_

So a knife with a rotating locking collar is not a folding knife.

It also specifically mentions Stanley knives as follows
_In moving the amendment Mr John Patten, The Minister of State at the Home Office, explained the Government thinking saying:
"When the Bill was printed for the other place, we arrived at the original formulation of the clause mindful of the important and pressing need to ensure that Stanley knives and other knives with sliding blades which can lock open and do terrible damage, should not benefit from the exemption_

So the intention of the legislation was that “stanley” type knives would not be exempt.


----------



## JohnPW (31 Dec 2021)

hairy said:


> Quoting the Govt link posted above it would seem a button is required for their lock knife definition. Not a rotating collar for instance.
> I bought a kids scout knife in a German supermarket a couple of years ago with a round end and maybe a 60mm blade, fixed blade made for small hands. I also remember Scandi supermarkets having the typical Mora type things on the bottom shelves open to all. Slightly more relaxed.
> 
> *"Lock knives*
> ...



Perhaps if they put a comma in the sentence, it might make it less ambiguous ie:

"Lock knives:
have blades that can be locked, and refolded only by pressing a button."

and changed it to something like "Lock knives have blades that can be locked, and refolded only by pressing or activating a button, lever, collar or similar device."


----------



## hairy (31 Dec 2021)

Jonm said:


> I think that definition is a simplification of a legally complicated issue with case law. Here is an appeal court decision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your link is interesting in discussing the difficulty in making the likes of a Stanley requiring good reason to carry and a locking folder under 3" not.
Quote;

In moving the amendment Mr John Patten, The Minister of State at the Home Office, explained the Government thinking saying:

"When the Bill was printed for the other place, we arrived at the original formulation of the clause mindful of the important and pressing need to ensure that Stanley knives and other knives with sliding blades which can lock open and do terrible damage, should not benefit from the exemption. We do not believe that someone should be allowed to produce from his pocket a sharp bladed instrument of 3 in or less, which has a flick effect or a gravity effect or slides out and can then be locked into place. .... In our discussions with the manufacturers with whom we have consulted widely in the interests of industry and employment in Sheffield, it emerged that we could catch those vicious sliding knives, while at the same time exempting ordinary pocket knives that lock into the open position, which is what the amendment seeks to do.

Folding, locking pocket knives, which I am advised that many people carry because they are safer to use than the non-locking variety, will be excepted from the general offence, which is right, but the exception will apply only to folding pocket knives with a sharpened blade of 3 in or less. ..... We wish to keep within the law those people who carry ordinary pocket knives. When an officer finds a person in possession of a pocket knife in a public place he has only to check the length of the blade and ensure that the knife folds. If the knife does not fulfil those criteria, the possessor will have to show a good reason for having the knife with him."

When the matter came before the House of Lords, Earl Ferrers explained the amendment. He said that the amendments then being discussed were the result of discussions with knife manufacturers in Sheffield. Then he said:

"They thought that it would be helpful to put on the face of the Bill a clearer definition of the maximum permitted length of a pocketknife. More importantly, they pointed out that locking pocketknives are now widely sold and used because they are safer for some purposes than non-locking knives. There is less risk of the blade closing accidentally on the user's fingers. So we concluded that we should not exclude small pocketknives from the exemption just because they had locking blades. What we want to exclude is knives with sliding blades. The amendments achieve that by limiting the exemption to small pocketknives with folding blades." 

What is apparent from the debating of the amendments being considered between November 1987 and July 1988 is that
(1) at one stage it was intended that the sections should be made expressly to apply to a pocketknife whose blade (however long) when opened locked automatically or could be locked manually;
(2) there was then a decision not to make it so expressly apply and it was contemplated that the word pocketknife would exclude from the section "locking pocketknives"; and 
(3) finally that the word "folding" was introduced in order to ensure that someone should not be allowed to produce from his pocket a sharp bladed instrument of three inches or less which has "a flick effect or a gravity effect or slides out and can then be locked into place."


----------



## hairy (31 Dec 2021)

I'm not disagreeing with the general view that anything that locks in any way is generally viewed as illegal in the UK, even if a good reason makes it ok. And that most Opinels lock so most think it illegal even if under the max length. Jonm's link would suggest to me an Opinel with a locking ring is within what the law was looking to permit, so is there further interpretation which changes that discussed in the link? Certainly, the Govt simple advice of "button" agrees with the thrust of that link, but not with what buying a UK knife from the likes of Hennie requires to be generally legal.


----------



## Jonm (31 Dec 2021)

hairy said:


> Your link is interesting in discussing the difficulty in making the likes of a Stanley requiring good reason to carry and a locking folder under 3" not.
> Quote;
> 
> In moving the amendment Mr John Patten, The Minister of State at the Home Office, explained the Government thinking saying:
> ...


This sure is complicated. My post and yours relates to late 1980’s and a lot can have happened since then.

Here is some CPS guidance dated September 2020 and it seems clear to me





__





Offensive Weapons, Knife Crime Practical Guidance | The Crown Prosecution Service







www.cps.gov.uk





*Elements of the offences*
*An article which is bladed or sharply pointed*
_The article does not have to be sharp: a butter knife, with no cutting edge and no point, is a bladed article. The only exception to the bladed or sharply pointed provision is a folding pocketknife, and only if the blade does not exceed 3 inches. Typically this would catch Swiss army-style knives. “Folding pocketknife” means immediately foldable, simply by pressing it into place. If any further action is required, such as pressing a button or releasing a catch (as is the case with a lock knife), the knife is not a folding pocketknife. All other bladed articles which are plainly not foldable pocketknives, for instance kitchen knives or a foldable cut- throat razor, are caught by this legislation irrespective of length. A folding pocket knife less than 3 inches will be an offensive weapon if carried with the requisite intent. Similarly, a screwdriver is not a bladed article but could be an offensive weapon._

Seems to me that the advice the CPS is following is that any form of lock on the blade and it is not exempt from the legislation. Also seems unlikely to me that CPS guidance is not following the current law. What “reasons” are justifiable for carrying a non exempt knife is another matter.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (31 Dec 2021)

There comes a point when you have to say, "I didn't vote for that", and just ignore the nonsense from privileged idiots who have never actually worked for a living. If you need a knife, carry the knife you need. Some plod with a terminal lack of a sense of humour would have to either search you or catch you using said knife. If you are using the knife you obviously needed it - hence carrying the thing in the first place. Being frisked is probably not a common occurrence for the majority of the readership here, so man up and ignore the nonsense spouted by government.

If you stab someone with locking knife, there may be repurcussions. Being in possession of a banned knife might be the least of your problems. Actions have consequences and all that.


----------



## JohnPW (31 Dec 2021)

It's actually legal to carry a locking blade/fixed blade knife or a large folding knife in public if there's a good reason.

A good reason includes for work, taking it home after buying it from a shop etc.

Carrying it around just in case you might need to use it is not a good reason.


----------



## Jonm (31 Dec 2021)

hairy said:


> Your link is interesting in discussing the difficulty in making the likes of a Stanley requiring good reason to carry and a locking folder under 3" not.
> Quote;
> 
> In moving the amendment Mr John Patten, The Minister of State at the Home Office, explained the Government thinking saying:
> ...


All very true but at the end it gives the judgement which I have edited and tried to pick out the important bits. It says

_Although in one sense the statements made by Mr Patten and Earl Ferrers were clear, in that they undoubtedly thought that they were excluding from the section not just pocketknives that fitted the Divisional Court's interpretation of "folding", but some which "locked" when the blades were open,................ . It would no longer be interpreting the intention of Parliament, it would be writing the legislation it thought was reasonable. ............. 

we do not think that it is legitimate to take into account the statements of Mr Patten or Earl Ferrers. ............... However, it seems to us that "folding" in its ordinary meaning, means "foldable" at all times without the intervention of some further process, namely the pressing of a button or release of a catch, and that if any form of "lock knives" are to be brought outside the legislation, that will need clearer definition.............. Application for leave to appeal to the House of Lords refused,_

In other words, the intention of the legislation was to allow some types of lock knife but that is not how it is written. The role of the courts is to interpret the legislation as it is written, not to rewrite the legislation. The ruling is that any form or lock means the knife is not exempt. Cannot be taken to H of L so legislation required to change this.


----------



## artie (1 Jan 2022)

I'm just wondering is this a bit like theorising about how many angels can dance on the head of a pin.
Is it a problem for the vast majority of the population.
I carried a lock knife in my pocket for ten years or so. No problem
I broke it using it as a lever and SWMBO bought me a legal replacement. I don't expect anyone will ever question the legality of it.

They will tell you that you have the right to remain silent. Why not just do that and let them prove you don't have a good reason?.


----------



## JBaz (1 Jan 2022)

Coming back to the original post, my "Swiss Army Penknife" is in my desk drawer and is the first thing into the suitcase when I go away (must go in the aircraft hold, though). Invaluable thing. 

It may be a bit crude for brain surgery, but open-heart stuff - no problem. Everything else is a doddle.

I did have a "Leatherman" which was good for some things, but if I had to choose one, the old Victorinox wins hands down. 

I'll just check which model it is ......damn, where's it gone.


----------



## Jonm (1 Jan 2022)

artie said:


> They will tell you that you have the right to remain silent. Why not just do that and let them prove you don't have a good reason?



It’s in that CPS document “If the prosecution has established that an offensive weapon or bladed article was carried in a public place, then the onus shifts to the defendant to prove that lawful authority, reasonable excuse or good reason existed.”


----------



## artie (1 Jan 2022)

Withdrawn M'lud


----------



## Designer1 (1 Jan 2022)

I carry a Victorinox Hiker on my keyring, get used nearly every day but I use a Smith & Wesson rescue on my jobs as it's very strong.

I do have others which don't get as much use as they should, I've got an A Wright & Sons pocket knife, a clip top one that's very good, a couple little Whitby ones that get a little use, the little camo one I used to use at work for cutting tape and such, surprisingly sharp for £13.

A couple sheaf knives that get used around the house. I'm sure there were some more I had but for the life of me I can't remember what they were. They're upstairs in a box safe.

I've never used a Gerber multitool, they've always looked too clumsy for my liking, too bulky.


----------



## Droogs (1 Jan 2022)

I currently have a Leatherman Charge and have had it for as long as I can remember and it goes everywhere I go on my belt along with a torch. I used to also have a SpydeRench which was a damn useful tool as it had an adjustable spanner on it. That unfortunately went walkies at some point as some one obviously thought it was a pretty neat tool to have too.


----------



## ALB (2 Jan 2022)

paulrbarnard said:


> Wow you got a PITS Mk1. That is a very rare blade. I followed Mike going through the design and refinement process on BBF. I think the first ‘production’ run was the MK3 so you have something built as a one or two off. What blade material did you get? The blade material was one of the changes on the MK3 I think. The PITS has got to be one of the cleverest folders I’ve seen.


I must stress it's the Spyderco PITS Mk1, not the Read one! I did get it from him though - he had them up for pre-order on BBF when they were first produced. It's an astonishing bit of design, I agree. There's nothing else quite like it.


----------



## hairy (3 Jan 2022)

I did have a midsize Leatherman which I tried using to cut wire among other things. If it didn't quite do it and the wire got wedged between the blades you couldn't use the handles to lever the jaws apart because that just closed the tool. Annoying. I since have used this Gerber which has a sliding jaw mechanism. You can almost flick them out one handed, they lock out so you press the centre button on each side to retract the pliers. This means I can use the handles to lever open the jaws if I need to.
I do have a Wave in the car glovebox with the little sleeves of add on tools as a kind of get unstuck do everything tool, but I like the (lighter) Gerber better on my belt.


----------



## hairy (7 Jan 2022)

This link has a good explanation of why and when locking became more of an issue- 





__





UK Knife Law Article


This is a copy of the article found here written by Danzo UK Knife Law (edged tools) There are many myths and misunderstandings surrounding the ownership and carrying of knives and other tools with a blade. This article hopes to clarify the position and answer those questions that arise...




bushcraftuk.com


----------

